# Is There A Cure?



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 12, 2016)

Is there a cure for this illness called collecting?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 12, 2016)

What rollfaster said - just go with it and enjoy the ride.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 12, 2016)

I enjoy my bikes and enjoy riding them. But living on Ramen noodles so i can afford more parts and bikes is getting old


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think anyone of us would want a cure.. Nice line-up.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 12, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> I enjoy my bikes and enjoy riding them. But living on Ramen noodles so i can afford more parts and bikes is getting old



Obviously with only two ram's horn handle bars, You're gonna has to start cooking up some old leather shoes too.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 12, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> I enjoy my bikes and enjoy riding them. But living on Ramen noodles so i can afford more parts and bikes is getting old



I feel your pain bro


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 12, 2016)

yard sale


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 12, 2016)

Normally I'd point out that even people substitute other hobbies or habits while trying to quit but then I saw the two hot rods.

I'll bet you have clocks, and classic stereo gear and a mid century themed kitchen as well, on a hunch 

Welcome to the happy world of the _*terminal...*_


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 12, 2016)

There is a cure and it's called TIME as nothing tastes the same years from now; with TIME there is less availability and you can't collect what you cannot find; and in TIME you can build a collection and need less...all with exceptions, but for the most part true.
Feel better?
Chris


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 14, 2016)

The cure is to buy / find another bicycle...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 14, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> The cure is to buy / find another bicycle...



That is the answer i have been waiting for. Sound advise.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm glad I don't have a problem, no cure needed here. Maybe one day but not now........


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep, Missouri's biggest and best fastback collection? I think so. Nice work Dan.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2016)

I've tried 6 times to quit to quit in 4 yrs...... this is my seventh attempt... think it may be working this time. (we'll see.) had 80+ now 24 left....


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 16, 2016)

A nagging wife?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 16, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> A nagging wife?



Don't have and don't want one of those. But they have all those warnings on the drug comercials on tv. Sometimes the cure for the illness is as bad for you as the illness. I keep thinking i need a girlfriend but there goes my time to play with old bikes. Gee thanks - now i am going to be thinking about your response all night.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 16, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> I'm glad I don't have a problem, no cure needed here. Maybe one day but not now........





67Ramshorn said:


> I'm glad I don't have a problem, no cure needed here. Maybe one day but not now........



I have have seen the pictures of your collection. We have talked before. I thought we could be friends but not now. You had to throw gas on the fire by posting those pics again. Nice guy. Kidding aside  - that is a beautiful bunch of bikes you have there. I bow to the master.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 16, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Yep, Missouri's biggest and best fastback collection? I think so. Nice work Dan.



missouri's? - i would say anywhere


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2016)

You're right.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll take one of those violet sprints off your hands. That should cure you.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Since your name is 1966Fastbacks thought you might like this picture. All of the colors and all originals.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Showoff. Awesome dan.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 17, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Since your name is 1966Fastbacks thought you might like this picture. All of the colors and all originals.



Are those your bikes? This is the picture i found on the internet one day and it is the reason i started collecting. I rode a violet 66 as a kid and i saw this photo and and to have one again - ok 33 of them.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, those are my 66 Fastbacks. I probably went thru 20+ 66's until I got the best originals I could find. Just kept upgrading until I was happy with the condition.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 17, 2016)

Dan the Man that's an amazing collection  looks like it's been growing do you still have the Beatles Krate ?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 17, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Yes, those are my 66 Fastbacks. I probably went thru 20+ 66's until I got the best originals I could find. Just kept upgrading until I was happy with the condition.



I want the nicest bikes i can get to but have a soft spot for the underdogs. I just wanted one of all colors and all years. But i can't pass up a 66 or violet 67. I would trade up but i can't sell them because they are my babys. After i refurbished the first one i was hooked. I just striped it down, derusted, polished and reassembled it and could not believe how nice it came out.(see pictures) I added my favorite light set.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 18, 2016)

WOW !!! That 66 violet came out fantastic, great job.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 18, 2016)

Here is my 1966 Violet Fastback. I probably went thru 5 or 6 before this keeper. All original, all I did was tear it down and detail it.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 18, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Here is my 1966 Violet Fastback. I probably went thru 5 or 6 before this keeper. All original, all I did was tear it down and detail it.



Beautiful bike the paint is incredible


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 20, 2016)

You guys are gonna make a young fella cry.... When my dad started me in this hobby one of my main riders was a '69 5 speed. It had been kind of pieced together and it wasn't the nicest thing in the world, but man I put a lot of seat time in on that bike. He had began restoring a violet sprint, repainted it and it was gorgeous, but lost interest when he couldn't find all the pieces for it and sold it incomplete. I wanted that bike so bad and it's been my dream since then to have a violet sprint. We had a couple Ramshorns and a couple MINT cool orange '71s and some coasters, but those early 5 speeds. Man those are the best riding and looking muscle bikes IMO.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 20, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> You guys are gonna make a young fella cry.... When my dad started me in this hobby one of my main riders was a '69 5 speed. It had been kind of pieced together and it wasn't the nicest thing in the world, but man I put a lot of seat time in on that bike. He had began restoring a violet sprint, repainted it and it was gorgeous, but lost interest when he couldn't find all the pieces for it and sold it incomplete. I wanted that bike so bad and it's been my dream since then to have a violet sprint. We had a couple Ramshorns and a couple MINT cool orange '71s and some coasters, but those early 5 speeds. Man those are the best riding and looking muscle bikes IMO.



It would be wrong to say anything else but - I Agree.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 23, 2016)

There Is No Cure Just Keep Collecting, The Ramen Noodles Are Pretty Good !!!!  Wow 66 Was A Good Year !!!!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 23, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> Is there a cure for this illness called collecting?View attachment 294801 View attachment 294802 View attachment 294803



Yes, give me all your bikes and poof!  You're cured!  The 'rays need to belong to a Ray


----------

